# Position that helps relieve gas pains...



## JK (Oct 26, 2000)

I learned about these when I was pregnant. I had TERRIBLE trapped gas when I was pregnant. They work great when you're not pregnant too, though. Here's what you do:1. Get on all fours and arch your back like a cat. Let your head fall. Breathe through your nose and out your mouth deeply. Hold this position and keep breathing for about 10-20 seconds.2. Now do a "sway back" on all fours - opposite of the above. Do the breathing the same for about 10-20 seconds.3. Now's the fun part. Keep your knees on the floor and drop your upper body down so that your butt is in the air but the rest of you is down on the floor. Separate your legs if you have to. Breathe and hold that position the same as above.Repeat them over a few times. If I have trapped gas, this works for me EVERY time. My husband is amazed at how I always end up "passing gas" every time I do this! I have tried every other position, but they don't seem to work.Good luck!JK


----------



## bunged up (Nov 15, 2000)

There is also a particular Tai Chi exercise(called tor-yu "closing the gate") which is guaranteed to free up gas. All the movements in the Tai Chi form are wonderful for GI discomfort. There are a lot of different styles of Tai Chi, the one I practice is the Taoist form. It was developed specifically by a Taoist monk (Master Moy) in the 20th century to assist in maintaining health rather than as a martial art (although it can be used as that).


----------



## stacey5971 (Nov 1, 2000)

thank you for the position, but i can't do that at work !!! ah, heck, maybe i will. everyone here thinks i'm a nut anyway!! thanks


----------

